# Another XL incident



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

This time I arrived at a LyftX pickup. The customer got in the car and we vetted each other. Then his five drunk college hockey player buddies climbed in. 
I explained that he only requested X so I could only take four, or he could cancel the ride and request XL.
The kids had a snootful and were feeling their oats so they wanted to argue. They refused to cancel and refused to exit the vehicle and when they started to get threatening I was feeling unsafe so I shut the car off and called the police. 
When they heard 911 say squad cars were on the way the kids finally decided discretion was the better part of valor and left. 
I marked them as no show to preserve the ride information. If I cancel everything gets erased. 
I did report this to the safety team who probably unpaired me from the customer and gave them a ride credit. 
The customer really NEEDS the option to upgrade to XL without cancelling the ride (incurring a cancel fee and having to wait for a new driver) if the current vehicle is XL capable. 
I suspect a lot of XL drivers just take the ride anyway to avoid the drama and risk of violence.
Lyft is losing a lot of money because of the customers lack of the ability to upgrade. I know the difference between X and XL rates isn't life changing but there are a lot of XL drivers. 
If (conservatively) this only happens to the average XL driver once a month, and Lyft loses the difference between X and XL, but multiply that difference by the number of active XL drivers globally we are talking significant money. I know I run in to this situation multiple times every weekend.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> This time I arrived at a LyftX pickup. The customer got in the car and we vetted each other. Then his five drunk college hockey player buddies climbed in.
> I explained that he only requested X so I could only take four, or he could cancel the ride and request XL.
> The kids had a snootful and were feeling their oats so they wanted to argue. They refused to cancel and refused to exit the vehicle and when they started to get threatening I was feeling unsafe so I shut the car off and called the police.
> When they heard 911 say squad cars were on the way the kids finally decided discretion was the better part of valor and left.
> ...


Wow taking Lyft basic with an XL. Hub can disable basic if you want...

You were concerned the trip would disappear, you can screenshot it to help show what trip it was. Good habit whenever there are problems.

I think you can just do the trip, fake it, like nothing wrong, then afterwards contact support for XL fare adjustment. Save you a bunch of trouble setting off the pax.

Forget about your wishlist what lyft ought to do.
Just adapt.

If you really aren't going to take 5 pax on a basic call (and later fare adjust), then screen your pax when they walk up. Dealbreaker? Lock doors, drive off. Don't even explain.

Because as you saw, once they open the doors and you have to confront them, problems occur.


----------



## ddnz (Feb 12, 2018)

At least XL is offered in your area. Not here, unfortunately. How many passenger seatbelts do I have? four! how many riders can I take? four! no, your friend can't ride in the boot (trunk) 😝


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Doors locked and window cracked. Confirm rider and confirm how many passengers. If you don’t want to do the ride. Zoom zoom and no discussion needed.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> This time I arrived at a LyftX pickup. The customer got in the car and we vetted each other. Then his five drunk college hockey player buddies climbed in.
> I explained that he only requested X so I could only take four, or he could cancel the ride and request XL.
> The kids had a snootful and were feeling their oats so they wanted to argue. They refused to cancel and refused to exit the vehicle and when they started to get threatening I was feeling unsafe so I shut the car off and called the police.
> When they heard 911 say squad cars were on the way the kids finally decided discretion was the better part of valor and left.
> ...


Do the ride and when complete, send a message to support advising them of the situation and they will bump it up to an XL charge.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> If you really aren't going to take 5 pax on a basic call (and later fare adjust), then screen your pax when they walk up. Dealbreaker? Lock doors, drive off. Don't even explain.


We all know that's not how it works. The sober one opens the door and anchors you there while the drunk ones slink out of the shadows.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

This happens all the time. I don’t know how these idiots don’t realize that they can’t fit 5 people into a Toyota Camry with only 4 seats. Instead of saying I can’t take them now, I say I can’t take 4 and the extra will have to order another Uber. If I reject them all then they get mad


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

I get that rider scam ALL the time. At least 2 or 3 a week. As a previous poster mentioned door locked and confirm how many riders beforehand. I have a good sense now I check the people walking to my car if it’s more then 4 and they ordered an x or more then 6 for an xl I cancel and drive away before they even get to the car. 
If you do get an anchor and there to many people in the car easiest out is when you notice don’t say a word. Cancel the trip for to many people and apologize and say Uber messed up and the ride was cancelled please get out and request another ride. Always blame Uber.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have to disagree with having an upgrade option. This assumes pax do not know haw many people a basic ride can take. It's made very clear to both U/L riders....anyone saying they did not know is scamming you, 100% of the time.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> This time I arrived at a LyftX pickup. The customer got in the car and we vetted each other. Then his five drunk college hockey player buddies climbed in.
> I explained that he only requested X so I could only take four, or he could cancel the ride and request XL.
> The kids had a snootful and were feeling their oats so they wanted to argue. They refused to cancel and refused to exit the vehicle and when they started to get threatening I was feeling unsafe so I shut the car off and called the police.
> When they heard 911 say squad cars were on the way the kids finally decided discretion was the better part of valor and left.
> ...


I drive X, however I just would have said they can pay me the upcharge in cash, BEFORE i start the ride. Easy, peasy.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

WokeUP said:


> I drive X, however I just would have said they can pay me the upcharge in cash, BEFORE i start the ride. Easy, peasy.


Really? Do you play Russian Roulette often?

You run a stop sign, get rear ended or scratch another vehicle and at best its just a huge ticket, deactivation and loss of your insurance coverage. Worst case, you lose everything you own and go to jail. Definitely worth that $10 you are scamming from U/L.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

OldBay said:


> We all know that's not how it works. The sober one opens the door and anchors you there while the drunk ones slink out of the shadows.


Either that or the parent stands by the curb, you pull up greet them, mark picked up, they say oh hold on let me get my bags, and emerge from the apartment with 4 little demons they call children.

The second you see something suspicious, roll up the window, lock the door and drive off. Shantell can find someone else to take advantage of.


----------



## OP-Matt (Apr 18, 2018)

Or you could just drive on Uber. In my market I can do X/XL/Comfort. If I get called as X, and there are 5 or 6 riders, there is a support option after the ride to click to report too many riders. It sees that I am XL qualified and it does the upgrade automatically. I don't need to call or email and wait for support. The difference is usually $2-3 or something small, but worth going offline for 30 seconds to press the few buttons to file the upgrade. ONLY DO THIS IF YOU ACTUALLY HAVE 5-6 RIDERS. Don't be a jagoff and F it up for the rest of us by making false reports. You'll just get deactivated and they will take the option away for the rest of us.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> Do the ride and when complete, send a message to support advising them of the situation and they will bump it up to an XL charge.


I don't think that works with Lyft anymore........


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

BadYota said:


> This happens all the time. I don't know how these idiots don't realize that they can't fit 5 people into a Toyota Camry with only 4 seats. Instead of saying I can't take them now, I say I can't take 4 and the extra will have to order another Uber. If I reject them all then they get mad


Good idea to offer to take 4. I always get that cancellation fee when cheapos try to pack in more than 4.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

WokeUP said:


> I drive X, however I just would have said they can pay me the upcharge in cash, BEFORE i start the ride. Easy, peasy.


This is exactly the money Lyft is missing out on because the app is not flexible enough to accommodate class changes.



OP-Matt said:


> Or you could just drive on Uber. In my market I can do X/XL/Comfort. If I get called as X, and there are 5 or 6 riders, there is a support option after the ride to click to report too many riders. It sees that I am XL qualified and it does the upgrade automatically. I don't need to call or email and wait for support. The difference is usually $2-3 or something small, but worth going offline for 30 seconds to press the few buttons to file the upgrade. ONLY DO THIS IF YOU ACTUALLY HAVE 5-6 RIDERS. Don't be a jagoff and F it up for the rest of us by making false reports. You'll just get deactivated and they will take the option away for the rest of us.


This is exactly what Lyft needs



DriverMark said:


> I don't think that works with Lyft anymore........


you are right. Lyft will not change the ride after the fact.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

Kevin Kargel said:


> This time I arrived at a LyftX pickup. The customer got in the car and we vetted each other. Then his five drunk college hockey player buddies climbed in.
> I explained that he only requested X so I could only take four, or he could cancel the ride and request XL.
> The kids had a snootful and were feeling their oats so they wanted to argue. They refused to cancel and refused to exit the vehicle and when they started to get threatening I was feeling unsafe so I shut the car off and called the police.
> When they heard 911 say squad cars were on the way the kids finally decided discretion was the better part of valor and left.
> ...


I *NEVER* tell an x ride they have to many riders. I complete the ride as normal, then I go to help, then to that ride, type in: ride should be XL I has 6 passengers Please adjust. I get an almost immediate reply telling how much they are adding to the earnings on that trip.* NO FUSS - NO MESS*, No upset drunks I have to deal with. Never have I got a low rating from the ride. I have never had anyone even question it. I know they charge and possibly reprimand the rider because I have had them later but it was XL. It happened maybe 6 times so far down the Jersey Shore they always try to get away with things like that.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

GumballWaterson said:


> I *NEVER* tell an x ride they have to many riders. I complete the ride as normal, then I go to help, then to that ride, type in: ride should be XL I has 6 passengers Please adjust. I get an almost immediate reply telling how much they are adding to the earnings on that trip.* NO FUSS - NO MESS*, No upset drunks I have to deal with. Never have I got a low rating from the ride. I have never had anyone even question it. I know they charge and possibly reprimand the rider because I have had them later but it was XL. It happened maybe 6 times so far down the Jersey Shore they always try to get away with things like that.


please post proof, as Lyft will not add money for your payout because you misclassified a ride.
are you a Lyft emploee?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Here's what you do in the future. You drive the ride and then ask for an adjustment which she will get. It's that simple. No drama, no fuss no muss.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Here's what you do in the future. You drive the ride and then ask for an adjustment which she will get. It's that simple. No drama, no fuss no muss.


Fake news. Cancel. Collect fee, move on. Can you post an adjustment? No you cannot! Never drive and ask for adjustment. Know the correct way to drive or cancel.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

WokeUP said:


> Fake news. Cancel. Collect fee, move on. Can you post an adjustment? No you cannot! Never drive and ask for adjustment. Know the correct way to drive or cancel.


Wrong!

I have received many adjustments both by calling support and through the app. It also leads to a much nicer experience for all involved.

Anytime you can get what YOU wand AND please the customer you greatly decrease the chances of a false accusation or complaint.

If you can get the XL fare just by asking, why not do it? You've already arrived and began your interaction with the PAX. You might as well take the easy way AND get what you want.

I suspect WokeUP doesn't drive XL.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Wrong!
> 
> I have received many adjustments both by calling support and through the app. It also leads to a much nicer experience for all involved.
> 
> ...


True. I only do X. So I'll stop talking now.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

WokeUP said:


> True. I only do X. So I'll stop talking now.


No, it really is that easy with Uber. You just report that there were "too many riders" and you get the XL fee. If you did it every ride I think they'd have a problem with that.

With Lyft, no. You have to cancel or ask the rider to cancel. Lyft used to adjust the fare for XL rides, just as with shared rides. Lyft used to allow the driver to adjust the number of pax from 1 to 2.

Now with Lyft if the rider puts one passenger and there's really two, and you change the number from 1 to 2 accordingly, the only option is to cancel the ride or drive it as is. Why? Straight from the mouth of a Lyft support person, "Lyft is trying to educate their riders".


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

WokeUP said:


> please post proof, as Lyft will not add money for your payout because you misclassified a ride.
> are you a Lyft emploee?


As long as the adjustment is requested before you complete the next ride it is just added to the earnings of that trip does not show as an adjustment. I guess if you wait too long you won't get it. You do not classify the ride, the Rider and Lyft does. Never argue with the rider - you will lose.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

GumballWaterson said:


> I *NEVER* tell an x ride they have to many riders. I complete the ride as normal, then I go to help, then to that ride, type in: ride should be XL I has 6 passengers Please adjust. I get an almost immediate reply telling how much they are adding to the earnings on that trip.* NO FUSS - NO MESS*, No upset drunks I have to deal with. Never have I got a low rating from the ride. I have never had anyone even question it. I know they charge and possibly reprimand the rider because I have had them later but it was XL. It happened maybe 6 times so far down the Jersey Shore they always try to get away with things like that.


Unfortunately when I try that Lyft replies and tells me they cannot adjust ride fare followed by three paragraphs about how to have the passenger cancel and request an XL. Lyft says it cannot add charges to a ride the customer has not agreed to.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Wrong!
> 
> I have received many adjustments both by calling support and through the app. It also leads to a much nicer experience for all involved.
> 
> ...


Lyft has refused numerous X->XL adjustments for me. They claim they cannot legally do it.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Lyft has refused numerous X->XL adjustments for me. They claim they cannot legally do it.


Yes. Lyft won't adjust. Lyft is trying to get us to teach their customers by making us be the enforcers when they choose the wrong ride.

I just go ahead and cancel driveway. I'm trying to teach Lyft that playing their playing these games with drivers means less money for them and less satisfied customers.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

More than once I've had PAX request an X and then see me pull up and someone in the group cancels the other X and they all pile into my truck. Afterwards, Uber and Lyft have ALWAYS recomputed for an XL without question even when offered the dash cam video.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Unfortunately when I try that Lyft replies and tells me they cannot adjust ride fare followed by three paragraphs about how to have the passenger cancel and request an XL. Lyft says it cannot add charges to a ride the customer has not agreed to.


Lyft must just hate you. They do it for everyone else. Request adjustment immediately after the ride. If you can't get Lyft to pay for it, tell your riders that will be $50 or I cancel your ride and I will tell lyft why. Then you tell the Rider "You do know your agreement with Lyft says they will delete your account if you try to cheat them."


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> This time I arrived at a LyftX pickup. The customer got in the car and we vetted each other. Then his five drunk college hockey player buddies climbed in.
> I explained that he only requested X so I could only take four, or he could cancel the ride and request XL.
> The kids had a snootful and were feeling their oats so they wanted to argue. They refused to cancel and refused to exit the vehicle and when they started to get threatening I was feeling unsafe so I shut the car off and called the police.
> When they heard 911 say squad cars were on the way the kids finally decided discretion was the better part of valor and left.
> ...


Do what I did one time when I got 5 arabs . Put the smallest guy in the hatchback. He was very happy there.


----------

